# Palpitations in neck area over thyroid



## carol (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi , I am new in this forum. I am 45 years old , recently diagnosed with hypertension and insulin resistance, overwight
I have been experiencing all the typical symptoms of Hypothyroidsm for several years , but all the bloodworks done by several endocrinologist were always in normal ranges. Thyroid ultrasound showed 2 very small nodules ( milimetres) Thyroid uptake scan 2 years ago also normal. I am feeling extreme fatigue , unable to loose weight , brain fog , memory loss, lack of motivation , lack of concentration.
Recently I saw a holistic doctor who ordered an extensive bloodwork and then prescribed vitamin D , selenium , iron , magnesium ,DHEA 5 mg and PREGNENOLONE 5 mg and IODORAL 1/2 tablet every other day.( My magnesium and iron , ferritin levels were low.)All the results for the sex hormones within normal range but am cortisol in low normal range
When I asked him if the IODORAL could be harmful , he said "only if you have Hashimoto disease , which you don't have " . My concern is , could I have Hashimoto disease without having elevated thyroid antibodies?. Mine are normal ( low anti thyroglobilin and peroxidase antibodies)Every day I am experiencing severe heart palpitations that are felt over the base of my neck, usually 20 minutes after eating.
Has anyone experienced something like this? Is it correct to give me IODORAL?
Thank you so much for all your advice!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

Hashi's is indicated by antibodies. NO antibodies = no hashi's HOWEVER, "normal" antibodies doesn't mean no antibodies. Even though your score was "normal" did you have some antibodies? A truly normal person won't have any.

Next, are you sure your heart palps are heart palps and not something like GERD or food related? You described it as a pain in the lower neck but my heart palps at least feel like Im being shot directly through my heart in the center of the chest. The "feeling" usually originates right from the heart as far as I know.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

HI Carol,

I responded to your origonal post on this, but it seems to have disapeared.

Please DO NOT take the iodine suppliment. The RDA on iodine is 150 micrograms, the dose in your suppliment is 50 millograms. If you break that down, there are 1000 micrograms in a milligram, so that would be 50,000 micrograms - 333 time what you need in a day.

Iodine toxicity can cause thyr thyroid to go hyper, or to completely shut down, and if you do have an autoimmune factor in all of this... it can be VERY dangerous.

"Iodine Toxicity

Chronic toxicity may develop when intake is > 1.1 mg/day. Most people who ingest excess amounts of iodine remain euthyroid. Some people who ingest excess amounts of iodine, particularly those who were previously deficient, develop hyperthyroidism (Jod-Basedow phenomenon). Paradoxically, excess uptake of iodine by the thyroid may inhibit thyroid hormone synthesis (called Wolff-Chaikoff effect). Thus, iodine toxicity can eventually cause iodide goiter, hypothyroidism, or myxedema. Very large amounts of iodide may cause a brassy taste in the mouth, increased salivation, GI irritation, and acneiform skin lesions."

http://www.merck.com/mmpe/sec01/ch005/ch005e.html

Phoenix


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

I found your first post... it's in the general discussion folder.

http://thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=1351

:hugs:

Phoenix


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

carol said:


> Hi , I am new in this forum. I am 45 years old , recently diagnosed with hypertension and insulin resistance, overwight
> I have been experiencing all the typical symptoms of Hypothyroidsm for several years , but all the bloodworks done by several endocrinologist were always in normal ranges. Thyroid ultrasound showed 2 very small nodules ( milimetres) Thyroid uptake scan 2 years ago also normal. I am feeling extreme fatigue , unable to loose weight , brain fog , memory loss, lack of motivation , lack of concentration.
> Recently I saw a holistic doctor who ordered an extensive bloodwork and then prescribed vitamin D , selenium , iron , magnesium ,DHEA 5 mg and PREGNENOLONE 5 mg and IODORAL 1/2 tablet every other day.( My magnesium and iron , ferritin levels were low.)All the results for the sex hormones within normal range but am cortisol in low normal range
> When I asked him if the IODORAL could be harmful , he said "only if you have Hashimoto disease , which you don't have " . My concern is , could I have Hashimoto disease without having elevated thyroid antibodies?. Mine are normal ( low anti thyroglobilin and peroxidase antibodies)Every day I am experiencing severe heart palpitations that are felt over the base of my neck, usually 20 minutes after eating.
> ...


The Iodoral may be the culprit.

Side Effects
•Iodoral supplements work well with people who have problems with thyroid production. However, these supplements might not work well for everyone. There are people who suffer side-effects from these medicines, including the formation of acne-like lesions on some parts of the body, increased sneezing and salivation, severe headache especially in the frontal sinus and a brassy taste on the tongue. 
Hand tremors, muscle weakness, significant hair loss, abnormal weight loss, heart palpitations, breathlessness, increased irritability, insomnia and many more discomforts and disorders may also be experienced. Likewise, women might experience disruption in their menstrual cycle. When any of these signs are felt or experienced, it is best to stop taking Iodoral and consult a doctor.

Read more: Iodoral Side Effects | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5061390_iodoral-side-effects.html#ixzz0qZUKdDsW

How does this holistic doc know you do not have Hashimoto's and what about Graves'. Taking Iodoral with Graves' (hyperthyroid) could be a death sentence. Not every person who is hyper is skinny. Many actually gain weight.

When did you have the thyroid ultra-sound? High titers of TPO (antimicrosomal) are "suggestive" of Hashimoto's. When this occurs, further testing should be done. FNA is definitive if certain Hurthle Cells which are indigenous to Hashimoto's are present.

You may find this of interest............
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter8/chapter8.html

Welcome to the board.


----------

